

Why or Why Aren’t You Using Scala? - imosquera
http://isaacmosquera.com/post/91453379885/why-or-why-arent-you-using-scala

======
facorreia
I'm using it because due to performance and maturity requirements I decided to
build my app on the JVM. Among the JVM frameworks I selected Play for its
features (development workflow, statelessness, async, REST/JSON). Given the
choice of Java or Scala, I selected Scala because it is more expressive (less,
clearer code) and the functional style makes it easier to work in asynchronous
and immutable style. Also, I wanted strong typing and didn't want to use
Groovy or Clojure.

------
mooism2
1\. The type system is too complicated.

2\. It's difficult to find implicits. If I am looking for a Haskell typeclass
instance, I know it will probably be defined either in the same module as the
type, or the same module as the typeclass. I couldn't work out where to find
implicits.

~~~
papauschek
It's easy to get lost in the type system if you use type-complex frameworks
like Slick.

Right now, there are a lot of frameworks to choose from and to evaluate. And
there are a lot of "experiments" going on. I think that this will improve as
the community matures and settles on fewer ways to do things.

We've been using Scala now for 18 months in production, and I sometimes feel
that library designers need to step back and try to not overuse the power of
the language.

